# Magnetron de un Microondas ¿Se puede aprovechar para algo?



## lanselor

He conseguido un microondas, al que principalmente le haré modding (metiendo un pc no muy potente para un concurso). Pero aunque esté solo interesado en la carcasa investigué un poco sobre que hacer con el resto. El transformador y algunas otras partes mecanicas (el timbre, la electronica de control, el motor de giro del plato) son aprovechables, pero es sobre todo el magnetron el que "me preocupa".

Los magnetrones a gran escala son usado en radares, asi que de base son potentes, en lo microondas utilizan un guiaondas para llevar el calentamiento a la camara donde se ponen los alimentos. Dependiendo del magnetron trabajan entre 2000 y 4000 Voltios. 

Por el propio funcionamiento del microondas y teniendo en cuenta que somos un 80% agua. Encenderlo cerca supongo que acarrearia freirnos enteros D.

Mi pregunta es. ¿Puede realmente reaprovecharse para algo? ¿Reciclarlo tiene alguna utilidad real?. ¿Me recomendais que saque lo que pueda y el resto lo tire (en algún sitio de reciclado, por supuesto)?


----------



## ELIUSM

Yo creo que hay poco más que se puede hacer con eso... me imagino que sabes lo peligroso que es manipular eso cierto?

No se me ocurre que pueda servir para transmitir algo, o hacer comunicación... salvo para freír cosas...


----------



## Guille DJ

pues yo lei que con un magnetron, si te lo montas y haces un bobinado secundario al que lleva, te haces un grupo de soldadura,y en el video se veia que funcionaba. no te puedo decir donde porque no me acuerdo pero existe 

un saludo


----------



## Tacatomon

se podria usar para freir hormigas?

saludos.


----------



## cesartm

Aqui hay algo donde te dise que puedes aprovechar: 

http://www.cientificosaficionados.com/reciclado/reciclado.htm


----------



## Tacatomon

sigo con la idea de quemar hormigas jajaja

viva mexico chingao.

saludos.


----------



## electrodan

tacatomon dijo:
			
		

> se podria usar para freir hormigas?
> 
> saludos.



Si, se podría usar. Pero lo mas probable es que te frías a vos mismo.


----------



## cesartm

Freir hormigas? Si con una lupa es emocinante, ahora, con un magnetron dime como tacatomon?


----------



## Fogonazo

Me comento el primo del tío de un amigo de mi hermano que dicen que existen unas cosas que les llaman antenas parabólicas para lograr transmisiones y recepciones muy direccionales.

La semana pasada viajando en tranvía en Rosario escuche una conversación entre 2 personas que decían que existen unas cosas que se llaman "guias de onda" y se emplean para dirigir las microondas por ejemplo hasta una antena.

En otra oportunidad viajando en subterráneo por Córdoba escuche a 2 personas que hablaban sobre que la frecuencia de salida del magnetrón es muy similar a la de los radares.


Si alguien pregunta *! Yo no dije NADA ¡*

Atentamente Fogonazo, también conocido como "Poncio Pilato"


----------



## Guest

Fogonazo, creo que vos sos un buen tipo, tu participacion en el foro es muy importante, se agradece todos los datos utiles que aportas,   

pero me parece que tampoco me gustaria tenerte como vecino   

voy a blindar la casa, uno nunca sabe   

.


----------



## DJ DRACO

yo si se para que se puede usar un magnetron.

supe que las milicias norteamericanas utilizaban magnetrones  para generar frecuencias electromagneticas de ondas no muy penetrantes que lo que hacen es quemar las cosas desde adentro hacia afuera. lo querian usar n las guerras. son armas silencionas, q matarian a los soldados sin que se dieran cuenta practicamente.

solo se quemarian por dentro.


pero como bien dijo "poncio", mi pseudonimo es "la morsa" y no me conocen...ok?


----------



## Tacatomon

como es que el magnetro alcanza frecuencias altas si se le exita con la ac de 60Hz?

esa es su magia?

saludos

Freir hormigas...


----------



## Guest

.


tendra un bc547 ?


.


----------



## Tacatomon

ummm, solo que sea la version High Voltaje de ese BC que dices enca...

saludos


----------



## DJ DRACO

el post se fue al caraj....

el magnetron es un sistema en si mismo, no importa que voltaje y frecuencia lleve. el com sistema puede modificarla.

un transmisor de radiofrecuencia es capaz de transmitir en cualquier gama de frecuencias de radio y se "exita" o alimenta de la red de 220v 50Hz y luego un transformador baja ese voltaj, se rectifica, se filtra y todo, por ende se alimenta de tensiones bajas y ademas continuas. y sin embargo produce ondas alternas y de frecuencias altas.

saludos.


----------



## lanselor

Bueno, veo que lo mejor será retirar el magnetron quitar los imanes y depositarlo en un punto limpio.

Muchas graciasa  todos!.


----------



## lanselor

No tenia pensado hacer nada!  simplemente tenia curiosdad. Si se podia hacer algo interesante pues lo intentaria hacer.

Peero no quiero arriesgar mi salud, ni nada por el estilo.


----------



## Tacatomon

una pregunta... al activar el magnetron, el flujo de electrones sale dispersado o sale en forma de haz...

?


----------



## leandrorache

lanselor dijo:


> No tenia pensado hacer nada!  simplemente tenia curiosdad. Si se podia hacer algo interesante pues lo intentaria hacer.
> 
> Peero no quiero arriesgar mi salud, ni nada por el estilo.



Saludos,
He escuchado que con microondas se pueden obtener nanotubos de carbono, eso es muy interesante para los que deseen ensayar con nanotecnologia, o tal vez ensayar experimentos para dopado de materiales, o quiza para generadores de fusion por resonancia, ya tengo un Transf de microondas y estoy experimentando con alto voltaje una tecnica quimica que estoy desarrollando llamada voltrolisis.

Suerte.


----------



## Chico3001

en esta web (http://www.oviedo.es/personales/carbon/nanotubos/nanotubos.htm) describen un proceso simple para obtenerlos, sin embargo no le veo aplicacion practica por que para manipularlos necesitarias de equipo muy especializado...


----------



## GabiOlavarria

Tene en cuenta que podes correr riesgos severos, como por ej perder la vista, o cosas asi... yo te diria que lo tires, y que no manipules eso, creo que no tiene ninguna funcion..tomalo como consejo... saludos amigo


----------



## Dario

por ahi lei que si el capacitor de un microondas queda cargado y recibis una descarga, podes no vivir para reirte luego... yo recomendaria que no manipulen esas cosas ya que podriamos perder a valiosos miembros de la comunidad... aunque... el sacrificio en nombre de la ciencia siempre es valido jejejje.


----------



## zeta_bola_1

pero que deje una camara de video filmando desde antes de tocar el cap, no??

saludos


----------



## Dario

jajaja... ...siii... y tambien a alguien que se haga cargo de subir el video a youtube como escarmiento... XD
saludosss.


----------



## Limbo

Buenas,

El otro dia vi un capitulo de la serie "¿Como funciona?", emitida por Discovery Channel, y desmontaban un horno microondas, tambien explicaban como funcionaba, y lo que hacia el magnetron (a grosso modo imagino) y por lo que entendi, las ondas salen en "linea recta" rebotando con las paredes metalicas, de ahi que la bandeja de vueltas. Es para verlo, fue muy interesante, explicaron tambien el funcionamiento interno del magnetron (suena a Regreso el futuro ¿no?), me qude sorprendido de su funcionamiento, y sinceramente recomiendo verlo.

Yo tambien tube un microondas para sacarle piezas pero al final acabe tirandolo porque estaba lleno de grasa y demas substancias pegajosas, no estaba muy agradable a la vista, pero en un principio se me ocurrio alimentarlo con una bateria (si es que se puede), dejarlo en la calle con la puerta abierta bloqueada e irme muahahahah  Me pregunte si la poblacion sufriria daños y asi podria dominar el mundo con un ejercito de microondas jojo Pero al final, entre en razon, y lo deje estar  (Porsupuesto, es broma)

Abriendo un posible nuevo tema de debate relacionado, ¿que tipo de onda produce el magentron?

Saludos!
P.D: Muy bueno, el tema de este hilo. A ver si no desfasa como muchos otros que acabaron casi a puñetazo limpio.


----------



## arrivaellobo

Una cosa que nos dijo el profesor de electrónica en una ocasión, es que el magnetrón produce un haz casi recto, por lo que si pones el vaso de leche justo en el centro del plato del microondas tardará menos en calentarse que en otra posición. También nos explicó, que muchos grandes inventos se crearon en un principio para la guerra, en el caso del magnetron también, y que lo querían usar como ya se ha dicho para literalmente freir al enemigo, pero tuvieron no se que problemas y lo dejaron.
Un saludo


----------



## Tacatomon

¿Para freir personas? 

Tengo entendido que se desarrollo para sustituir los bulbos que daban energía alos radares.

No me imagino una persona jalando 250kgs de baterias y un tremendo conversor DC·AC a bulbos para conseguir unos cientos de watts para freir a otra persona a 1 metro.

Saludos···


----------



## Fogonazo

Tacatomon dijo:


> ......Tengo entendido que se desarrollo para sustituir los bulbos que daban energía alos radares.......


En realidad fue al revés, un técnico en radares observó que las válvulas de salida de estos (Radares) producían calentamiento en la zona de radiación.

Según la dice la "Mitología Popular" el técnico estaba trabajando con un radar y noto que se le había derretido una barra de chocolate que traía en el bolsillo y en en base a esta observación comenzó a investigar.


----------



## Tacatomon

Fogonazo dijo:


> En realidad fue al revés, un técnico en radares observó que las válvulas de salida de estos (Radares) producían calentamiento en la zona de radiación...




Gracias por la corrección Fogonazo.


----------



## Cyborg16

Me pregunto si se habrá quedado esteril el muchacho. Jajajaja.


----------



## zeta_bola_1

nunca lo sabremos, debe de haber quedado cocinado


----------



## JCAK

Hago este aporte que ma parece MUY interesante, es para los que nos preguntamos qué hacer con un magnetrón. Acá tienen una respuesta posible, se trata basicamente cómo contruir con él un transmisor de 2.4GHz y 400W de potencia.

El proyecto es casero pero bien detallado.

http://mail.blockyourid.com/~gbpprorg/mil/emp3/index.html

Espero les guste.

Saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes

!!!!Hola a todos!!!!! ,  a quien le gusta de proyectos de alta envergadura recomendo visitar ese sitio aca : http://mail.blockyourid.com/~gbpprorg/mil/index.html .
Muchas gracias a Don JCAK porque con su aporte arriba pude saper la origen dese sitio que haora  conpartillo con mucho gusto aca    .
!Fuerte abrazoz desde Brasil !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## elgriego

JCAK dijo:


> Hago este aporte que ma parece MUY interesante, es para los que nos preguntamos qué hacer con un magnetrón. Acá tienen una respuesta posible, se trata basicamente cómo contruir con él un transmisor de 2.4GHz y 400W de potencia.
> El proyecto es casero pero bien detallado.
> http://mail.blockyourid.com/~gbpprorg/mil/emp3/index.html
> Espero les guste. Saludos



Pero Que buena Información. Aunque debemos tomar en cuenta que es bastante peligroso trabajar a éstos niveles de rf y de frecuencia, aun así dan muchas ganas de jugar un rato con algo así, tomando las precauciones del caso que los amantes de la Rf. Ya conocemos.

Gracias por compartirlo.

Saludos.




Fogonazo dijo:


> En realidad fue al revés, un técnico en radares observó que las válvulas de salida de estos (Radares) producían calentamiento en la zona de radiación.
> Según la dice la "Mitología Popular" el técnico estaba trabajando con un radar y noto que se le había derretido una barra de chocolate que traía en el bolsillo y en base a ésta observación comenzó a investigar.


 
Esa version la conocía , pero yo tengo otra jaja.

 Cuentan que en los laboratorios de la Mit y columbia en donde se experimentaba con el magnetron desarrollado por los ingleses y para el cual los norteamericanos, desarrollaron un proceso de como producir en serie a bajo costo, estaba plagado de antenas camufladas debajo de domos, y que los pájaros que se posaban sobre estas , caían secos al rato de posarse sobre ellas, a alguien le llamo la atención ver tantas aves muertas, que analizo el caso y observó que estaban virtualmente cocidas. Claro que en ese momento la prioridad no era cocinar sino detectar al enemigo.

Saludos.


----------



## yo16

El amigo de un amigo dijo una vez que con un magnetron y seguido de muchos pasos que desconozco era posible transmitir señales de tv.
Alguien sabe que tan difícil y peligroso sea ?
Soy nuevo en el tema de antemano gracias por las respuestas


----------



## Daniel Lopes

yo16 dijo:


> El amigo de un amigo dijo una vez que con un magnetron y seguido de muchos pasos que desconozco era posible transmitir señales de tv.
> Alguien sabe que tan difícil y peligroso sea ?
> Soy nuevo en el tema de antemano gracias por las respuestas


Si , es possible , mire ese Link aca : http://www.n5dux.com/ham/files/pdf/ATV Transmitter from a Microwave Oven.pdf y ese otro aca : https://www.atco.tv/NewsLetter/ViewPdf/100
!Suerte en los desahollos!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Fogonazo

*¡ Este proyecto sumado a algo de falta de experiencia es una
excelente forma de fritarse el cerebro !*​


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Fogonazo dijo:


> *¡ Este proyecto sumado a algo de falta de experiencia es una
> excelente forma de fritarse el cerebro !*​


Siiiii Don Fogo tienes toda razón ,pero muy afortunadamente lo articulo adverte a quien ariesgarse a armar ese engendro  todos los peligros involucrados.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## capitanp

Interesante modula la tensión de ánodo del magnetron, podria servir para rizar un pollo


----------

